# Ice Fishing Bibs



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... Just curious who has purchased the new, high-tech, high-priced ICE FISHING BIBS that are the rave of the ice fishing video industry these days. Ice fishing clothing sure has come a long way since Wool Pants & Carharts.

_Heck, I remember my uncle wearing his WWII Paratrooper Pants that were leather & sheep wool lined way back in the 60's!_

Your opinions on Bibs of today? 

Comparisons between Brands & Models?... Which to avoid? Which are recommended?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Bucket, no need to spend the big bucks if you own a shanty.I wear an off brand thats waterproof and they work just fine. Bibs also make it easier to manuver when inside the shanty or when fishing outside the shanty on a nice day. I ditched the 1 piece suit a couple years ago and couldn't be happier with the bibs & jacket set-up..............Mark


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Strikemaster has a sale on their suits. Bib and jacket for $175. Wont find a better price than that anywhere for these type of setups.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Strikemaster has a sale on their suits. Bib and jacket for $175. Wont find a better price than that anywhere for these type of setups.



yep, thats what I paid for mine, well worth the money..........Mark


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

chaunc, where did you find the deal on the strikemaster bibs and coat for $175? I got on their website and couldn't find that deal.thanks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I'm going to purchase some of these.

http://www.idigear.com/index2.php

I really like the fact that they will keep you floating.

I don't think I, or my family, will worry about how much they cost if I ever fall through.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree with bassmastermjb the 1 pc Carharts are too cumbersome for me these days. (I'm not a limber as in my youth and getting in and out of a Carhart is more of a hassle & struggle than I need). 

The bibs are the way to go. 

*What has sparked my interest is the fact the new clothing is waterproof & padded...and the really new clothing is floatable. * The last few years, my knees have taken a beating on the ice and I'm tired of having soaked knees to the bone and a wet rump. 

Just maybe, I'll spring for new clothing this season., but for now, I'm simply in the information gathering stage.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try here.
http://www.strikemaster.com/newsletters/specials.html


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I think I'm going to purchase some of these.
> 
> http://www.idigear.com/index2.php
> 
> ...


The green/black arctic armour plus is what I'm getting for xmas, looking forward to trying it out. It may cost a bit more but as noted above, it's not only about warmth but also survival/floatation.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Icebucket, I always have my square throwable life preserver with me on the ice. I just kneel on that and never get my knees wet. It's also good to have on hand in case of an emergency..............Mark


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Icebucket, I always have my square throwable life preserver with me on the ice. I just kneel on that and never get my knees wet. It's also good to have on hand in case of an emergency..............Mark


Good idea, I just went out in the garage and tossed my throwable in the Eskimo!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm guessing it's more likely you'll break through the ice and be wet on the walk to/from the fishing spot, when that preserver is tucked away in the sled. I know the most puckering moments at the end of the year last year for me were when I was crossing that big crack about a hundred yards from the parking lot on mosquito.. That said, it never hurts to have something that floats handy. I should add in response to icebucketjohn, the arctic armour bibs have padding in the butt and in the knees, insulated hand warmer pockets, and d-rings which can come in handy.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

parma you can also kneel down on that so you knees dont get start hurtin like last time!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my suit today and it's a really nice suit. Very hot. No way i can wear the jacket while i'm pulling the sled out.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Can't say enough good about it. I bought it last year for @$350 around this time. It was my second year of really ice-fishing and *my girl made me buy it when I showed her the video*. (Hint...this is an easy way to get permission to buy something that makes your sport both more enjoyable and safer!) It's very warm for how thin it is and not very bulky when worn with just long underwear. I fished some really cold days last year and even on the coldest, if you are dragging a sled or drilling by hand, that suit will keep you warm to the point you are ready to take the jacket off when the shanty is set up. Also has padded knees and butt for durability. 

Can't beat the piece of mind that comes with knowing you probably won't drown if you go in.

BTW...I think they are on sale under $300 right now


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Have been taking a serious look at the Arctic Armor suit myself. Anyone know why it doesn't protect against hypothermia if you do fall in? Doesn't seem much different than the bib/jacket suit from Mustang.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

It's not sealed. There are vented flaps around the waist and being a 2 piece suit, you WILL get wet if you go in. However the material is non-absorbent and those same ways in let water out. Get out, shake the water out, do some jumping jacks and you should be safe long enough to get to safety. Those mustang suits are sealed 1pc suits.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Yellow and Green suit on sale for $269 Posted in the hot deals section


----------

